# Tracing phone call



## CKT (11 Apr 2007)

Is there anyway a "private number" call can be traced??


----------



## bacchus (11 Apr 2007)

Would this eircom [broken link removed] help?
I have never used it...


----------



## CKT (11 Apr 2007)

Forgot to mention it was on a mobile on the O2 network, thanks anyway


----------



## Happy Girl (11 Apr 2007)

*Cost*

6.35c (inc. VAT) every time you use it.

Is this 6euro 35cents OR 6.35cents each time you use it?


----------



## HighFlier (11 Apr 2007)

The dial back will only work if the caller has his number visible.

All phones send their numbers at all times. The private number facility just signals the network software not to display the number to the recieving phone. If you really need to trace a call and have the exact time and date it is always possible. If its really important most private detectives have friends in the phone companys who for a fee will help out.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2007)

HighFlier said:


> most private detectives have friends in the phone companys who for a fee will help out.


Sounds very dodgy from a data protection/privacy point of view!


----------



## HighFlier (11 Apr 2007)

You are dead right there clubman but we had a crank calls case at work a couple of years and a private dick got us the info. The guards were informed and the calls stopped. They did'nt seem too bothered how we got the info.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Apr 2007)

Agree with ClubMan - sounds very dodgy to me unless an emergency like a minor who has gone AWOL and surely in that instance the gardai would be involved!


----------



## jnh (12 Apr 2007)

HighFlier said:


> All phones send their numbers at all times.


 

Not necessarily - it depends on how the call made it into your network.


----------



## steph1 (19 Nov 2007)

I have had nuisance calls tonight on an 02 phone that I use for business.  I contacted 02 about this to see if they could trace the call.  Before I rang I checked up their website to see if this could be done.  This is whats on the website

'Q. Can O2 identify numbers that are calling from a withheld number? 
A. Yes, in majority of cases. As long as you supply accurate times and dates of the received calls, O2 can attempt to trace the calling number. 

NB. Any trace results can only be passed on to the Gardai to assist in an investigation and will not be supplied directly to customers.'

I rang 02 and spoke to a customer service rep who was quite adamant that they cannot do this and I gave her all the times etc.  She informed me that I should contact the gardai.  

Now I did not want the number given out to me personally - I just wanted to query if it could be done and I assumed from the above extract from their website that they could do this and pass on the information to the authorities.  But it seems they cannot or wont.

This is becoming a bit of a nuisance indeed.  As the phone is used for a business the last thing I need is these idiots ringing up with these annoying phone calls when genuine callers are trying to get through.  Maybe I will have to go the private detective route.  I just want to get to the bottom of this.  I know from the caller that they are only acting the maggot but maybe if the frighteners were put on them they may cease this stupid behaviour.


----------



## lightup (20 Nov 2007)

AFAIK the request to release the number needs to come from the Gardai, not the individual.  

So the process would be report matter to Gardai, Gardai ask O2 for info, O2 pass info onto Gardai.

A bit long winded but needed for data protection reasons and also to cut out time wasters/petty personal disputes.


----------



## collieb (20 Nov 2007)

This issue raises a question of whether people should be entitled to 'hide' their number in the first place. Personally speaking, I think that the right should be with the person who is called to know at all times who is calling them and people making the call should be obliged to show their identity. I don't think there are many good reasons for people to hide the caller ID and it seems it is mostly misused - as in the case of the OP receiving crank calls.


----------

